# sick duck?? help!



## kreimert (May 11, 2017)

Relatively new to duck keeping, started our flock with 5 Khaki Campbell ladies and one drake.  Recently within the last two months, added 2 Muscovy ladies as we were hoping they would sit and we would get some babies!  Within the last two days, one of our Muscovy's has began to sit on the nest, leaving only a couple times a day to do her business.  

The other Muscovy has begun to act SO weird, we noticed two days ago that she laid her first egg!  It was small and had a bit of blood on it.  She spent the entire day yesterday preening in the pen, especially around her vent area.  Whenever I checked on them, she was preening.  Occasionally she would itch, so I began to think maybe some sort of bug was bothering her.  Her feathers look ruffled and she looks quite bedraggled, almost greasy.  This morning when I let them out of the coop, she came right out, had something to drink and foraged around a bit.  I went out again to check on her, and she was laying in the coop, sort of on her side in a very lethargic manner.  Usually the Muscovy's won't let me catch them, and will try their best to get away.  When I picked her up and inspected her, she looked fine! I couldn't see anything wrong with her and she was feisty and trying to get away from me.  When I released her, she couldn't stand up right, and her wings wouldn't open up all the way. She slunk into the corner and laid down again.  I went into the shed and prepared a dog crate to keep her in while I tried to figure out what was wrong, when I returned to get her, she was back in the yard drinking and foraging again.  She still looks pretty haggard, but is walking fine.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY DUCK!  I'm sort of thinking it might have to do with her laying?  She seems sort of confused on why her best buddy is always in the coop, as they usually stick side by side.  Help!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 11, 2017)

Having some blood on a first egg is normal but the other things you mentioned her laying on her side and not being able to open her wings all the way makes me wonder if she got into something toxic. Can you put her separate like you were going to do and maybe do a flush?  We had a good sticky on flushes and I have no idea where it may be at this time. But I'll try and find it if you think that could be her problem. Has she laid today.  @kreimert

Found it
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/700526/flushes-for-aiding-in-toxin-removal#post_9508213

Be sure to follow these instructions just like they are written.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds (May 11, 2017)

I wish I could help but I'm new to ducks as well. I think I saw ravyn on one of these threads. She has answered some of my questions on byc. If you can find her she may be able to help


----------



## Shawluvsbirds (May 11, 2017)

And miss  Lydia is very helpful as well!


----------



## kreimert (May 11, 2017)

Shawluvsbirds said:


> And miss  Lydia is very helpful as well!


Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## kreimert (May 11, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> Having some blood on a first egg is normal but the other things you mentioned her laying on her side and not being able to open her wings all the way makes me wonder if she got into something toxic. Can you put her separate like you were going to do and maybe do a flush?  We had a good sticky on flushes and I have no idea where it may be at this time. But I'll try and find it if you think that could be her problem. Has she laid today.  @kreimert
> 
> Found it
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/700526/flushes-for-aiding-in-toxin-removal#post_9508213
> ...



Since I wrote this, I noticed she was trying to lay, walking around with an egg half out of her vent. I went to fill up a tub to see if that would help her pass it, and when I got outside she had laid it in the middle of the pen. She seemed quite relieved, but her vent is quite swollen and sore.  I have given her a soak in some warm water, removed her from the flock and put her in a dark environment with no food and only water, as well as a bit of witch hazel on her rear - hoping to give her some time to recooperate before she feels the need to lay again - poor girl! I'm wondering if this was her problem? Think I should still do a flush just in case?


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 12, 2017)

I would give her a day to recoup and see how she is acting. No sense in over taxing her system if it could have been the egg. You said her vent is quite swollen and sore is it a prolapse?  Be sure to keep it moist so tissue doesn't dry out.

@Ravyn


----------



## Ravyn (May 12, 2017)

I just recently had a minor prolapse with one of mine, first time I have dealt with it, didn't have Preparation H, so I used a bit of raw honey and that worked wonders! Fixed mine right up... just an idea... good job with what you've done, mostly I would give her time to rest, like Miss Lydia suggested... hope she pulls through fine!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 12, 2017)

Did you use reg honey or Manuka?  @Ravyn 

How is your duck today @kreimert


----------



## Ravyn (May 12, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> Did you use reg honey or Manuka?  @Ravyn
> 
> How is your duck today @kreimert




Regular honey, just pure unprocessed local stuff... oh, I did mix it up with coconut oil first, slathered it all over, popped it back inside and made sure some extra went in with it... she even laid an egg the next day, no issues and it didn't come back out again... kept her in a small, quiet, dark crate for a few days though still and she was back to her old self...


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 12, 2017)

Good job.  And here I bought manuka pretty expensive too. 

Thankfully I haven't had to deal with a prolapse and hope I never do.


----------



## Ravyn (May 12, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> Good job.  And here I bought manuka pretty expensive too.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had to deal with a prolapse and hope I never do.




I hadn't ever had one before either, and luckily my first was not a bad one and I caught it right away... she is one of my tiniest Calls, so think it was an issue with a bit too large egg... the smart girl immediately went broody after I released her back into the flock too, so think that helped, lol...


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 12, 2017)

Yes I am sure that helped. Are their eggs about the size of a bantam egg. say Cochin bantam egg.  

One of my Buffs ducks  lays a huge egg a couple times a week Always make me cringe when I see it.  I keep hoping the older she gets[1yr now] that they won't be this large.I always have to look at the rear ends when I see one of those whoppers.


----------



## Ravyn (May 12, 2017)

Contrary to their body size, no, most of their eggs aren't that small... a couple of my smaller girls *might* lay some close to that size, but most of them lay about a medium chicken egg size to even a large... they're bantam sized in comparison to regular duck eggs though...


----------

